
Microsoft’s Outlook.com dark mode is now live - john58
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/25/17611358/microsoft-outlook-com-dark-mode-theme-available
======
x2f10
It looks like Outlook & Calendar now have dark modes. Sadly, Tasks does not.
Bummer. However, I am happy to see dark mode none-the-less.

------
HNNewer
I don't understand..now that OS X has the dark mode after being available for
ages on Linux and as default in Windows 10, you see all the UIs offering a
dark mode and offered as a feature.

